# My 8-pointer



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 30, 2018)

Not nearly as big as the one I knocked-down on opening day, but I got this one yesterday in my swamp with a Marlin 336 35 cal. Only about a 50 yard shot.


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 30, 2018)

Awesome buck! Congratulations


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 30, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> Awesome buck! Congratulations


Thanks! I only think this is a 2-1/2 year old buck, and if I had gotten a better view of him in the swamp, I would probably have let him go. With health issues that I have, I had to get a couple of friends to haul him out of the swamp for me. They always seem to go to the worse, thickest places to drop. The "monster" that I knocked down on opening day made this one look like a fawn. I had a Remington Wingmaster then, with #1 buckshot, when I should have had the 35 Rem! I did learn a lesson on that day. "Don't take a shotgun to a rifle fight"


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 30, 2018)

From what I can see I would say 3 year old but I’m not sure of your location. Our woods deer around here take a while to get big. Not many farms around any more.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 30, 2018)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Nov 30, 2018)

Jed1124 said:


> From what I can see I would say 3 year old but I’m not sure of your location. Our woods deer around here take a while to get big. Not many farms around any more.


We do have dog runners around here, and sometimes that's a little frustrating, but in recent years, they have started "conserving" big bucks with some management, so the deer here have gotten older. We had EHD outbreaks a couple years ago, also. I've seen nicer deer this year, for sure.


----------



## champion221elite (Dec 6, 2018)

Nice Buck! Was that shot with a .35 Remington by any chance?


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 7, 2018)

champion221elite said:


> Nice Buck! Was that shot with a .35 Remington by any chance?


Yes. Marlin 336 in .35 Rem. Great brush gun!


----------



## Gugi47 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice, congrats.


----------

